# 24" disc wheels?



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Building up Ripcord for my son. Any sources for 24" wheels with disc hubs? Even rims are very limited from what I see.

If anyone willing to part with used set I wouldn't mind this option as well.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

crests are the lightest rim for 24 wheels and you should be able to get some velocity aeroheat or Alienation Deviant rims which are a little over 400g. Then just build a disc hub onto it. If you were in the UK I'm selling Lewis's previous light wheels as I've replaced them with crests on a ripcord (see my thread for pics)


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've built a few sets of 24" disc wheels for customer's kids and my own. 
I've used Shimano hubs and Sun Ringle Rhyno Lites and more recently, Bike Hub Store hubs and Alex rims for a friend's son. Those came out pretty light. 
Only issues with the shorter spokes is sometimes it's hard to find double butted in those lengths.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

if the wheel builder has a spoke cutter its a non issue. Lewis's wheels are built using cut DB spokes. you can also get sapim CX-ray in the correct sizes also D-lights as well.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Go for some 24 hole stans crest rims and get some circus monkey disc hubs on ebay. With decent spokes they come out under 1500g for the set.


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

Saw the ad on this very website: Trailcraft Cycles


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

don't know why they don't list the weight of them though


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

POAH said:


> crests are the lightest rim for 24 wheels and you should be able to get some velocity aeroheat or Alienation Deviant rims which are a little over 400g. Then just build a disc hub onto it. If you were in the UK I'm selling Lewis's previous light wheels as I've replaced them with crests on a ripcord (see my thread for pics)


With those deviant rims, they are listed as front wheel only. Do you think they would work on the back for a small child 40-60lbs in the 20" version?


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Trail craft asking for 400, I can build with Crest rims for less than 300. Would love to get 200 option.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

I built up a custom set for my daughters and have the unused stock set here that I was planning to sell sometime soon. Wheels seem solid but they aren't nearly as light as some Crests to light hubs. If you're not particular about the weight and are interested let me know. Also have the stock tubes and tires if needed.


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

http://http://www.federleicht-bike.at/index.php/shop/laufraeder/laufradsaetze/fuer-disc-bremsen/federleicht-laufradsatz-24-100-135-fb2013-07-19-08-24-261785980078-detail

Maybe this is something?


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

http://http://www.federleicht-bike.at/index.php/shop/laufraeder/laufradsaetze/fuer-disc-bremsen/federleicht-laufradsatz-24-100-135-fb2013-07-19-08-24-261785980078-detail

Maybe this is good?


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Can you please pm me with weight on stock wheels and price shipped to 95120?


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

stock wheels on the ripcord are 2kg for the pair. They use the novatec 881/882 hubs I think as they can take the 4 in 1 adaptors. so probably about 210g for the front and 400r for the rear. you can make the rear lighter (100gish) with the alloy cassette body and axle. The rims are probably about 500g eachn assuming they use DB spokes or about 450 if SG spokes are used.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Stalk. Username chuckactor tipped me off on possibly the last source for the Alex Ace20 24" rims. (400 grams each, offset drilling with stainless eyelets) They are Chasertech in California. I just got a pair of 28 hole rims for $39.99 plus shipping. They are not on their website, but email them at [email protected] . When I checked (Couple weeks ago), they only had one 24 hole left, but a few 28h, and 32, and 36 hole. They work out way cheaper than getting Crests for me here in Canada. Going to lace them to the light Novatec hubs from ebay for $100.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Stalk said:


> Can you please pm me with weight on stock wheels and price shipped to 95120?


Just shot you a note. Pardon the doubling up on some text, my phone wasn't cooperating.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Catch22, got a message for you.

I also looked at German site, but their add on on price makes it $400 set, although a good one.


----------



## Fastblack (Jul 8, 2013)

Trail craft makes a 24" wheel set under 1500g.
Trailcraft Cycles


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Fastblack said:


> Trail craft makes a 24" wheel set under 1500g.
> Trailcraft Cycles


Those are some nice looking wheels, probably about the same specs as stans and circus monkey hubs without the work to build them. I wish they would make a cheaper AL version of their awesome rigid Ti fork while they're at it.


----------



## SoFL (May 1, 2020)

Reviving this old thread. I am looking for a set of 24" disc wheels for my son and can't find many alternatives. Is it building a Stans Crest still the best choice? I found this set of 24" wheels on alibaba for less than $100, would anyone be able to say if they are worth a try?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000272513496.html


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

SoFL said:


> Reviving this old thread. I am looking for a set of 24" disc wheels for my son and can't find many alternatives. Is it building a Stans Crest still the best choice? I found this set of 24" wheels on alibaba for less than $100, would anyone be able to say if they are worth a try?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000272513496.html


They are heavy but cheap. That's a nice price point.

You can get custom Stan's Crest (best option unless DH park is the main usecase...even then they work for such light riders) for about 450$ shipped at about 1260g-1300g total. Google SpeedBikeGear. Wayne will build you a custom set for an incredible price. Retail is closer to 700$ for Stans elsewhere.


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

Spawn Cycles offers 2 different 24" wheel sets for US$200 and $225. Possible one of those could work for you, most likely the former as it's more universal.

- https://spawncycles.com/brood-tr27-24-wheelset
- https://spawncycles.com/brood-tr27-26

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

CeUnit said:


> Spawn Cycles offers 2 different 24" wheel sets for US$200 and $225. Possible one of those could work for you, most likely the former as it's more universal.
> 
> - https://spawncycles.com/brood-tr27-24-wheelset
> - https://spawncycles.com/brood-tr27-26
> ...


The wheels are out of stock unfortunately as this seemed like the best option.

Are there any other options currently for a quick release 24in disc/cassette wheelset that won't break the bank?


----------



## SoFL (May 1, 2020)

Yanner said:


> The wheels are out of stock unfortunately as this seemed like the best option.
> 
> Are there any other options currently for a quick release 24in disc/cassette wheelset that won't break the bank?


You can try Prevelo. They don't list the parts on their website, so you need to email them and inquire. They also sell short cranks.

In case a complete bike would work for you, I got frustraded enough hunting for 24" wheels that I ended up a Vitus Nucleus from Chain Reaction, it's a great bike at a great price - there is a thread here about that bike.


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

SoFL said:


> You can try Prevelo. They don't list the parts on their website, so you need to email them and inquire. They also sell short cranks.
> 
> In case a complete bike would work for you, I got frustraded enough hunting for 24" wheels that I ended up a Vitus Nucleus from Chain Reaction, it's a great bike at a great price - there is a thread here about that bike.


You know, I keep thinking I might be better off going with a whole bike by the time I get to where I need to. We inherited this Norco bike from a kind friend, but it's a bit of a tank, but I have a decent parts bin and want to get a 9 speed casette on there. Will check that out.


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

Ah! The VItus is out of stock also! 
Do you have an idea on the price point for wheels @ Prevelo?


----------



## SoFL (May 1, 2020)

Yanner said:


> Ah! The VItus is out of stock also!
> Do you have an idea on the price point for wheels @ Prevelo?


I don't know the pricing for the Prevelo wheels but it should be similar to the Spawn - they are just basic wheels. If you have the time to wait for shipping, it probably makes more sense to order those wheels from Aliexpress linked above.

Chain Reaction has an in-stock alert. I used that to grab one when it shotly came back in stock (and they only had 5 on hand).


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

I have the stock wheels from my kid's Clash 24 sitting around collecting dust. They're 110 front/148 rear spacing which may be a problem, but if they'll work for you you can have them for shipping.


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

RMCDan said:


> I have the stock wheels from my kid's Clash 24 sitting around collecting dust. They're 110 front/148 rear spacing which may be a problem, but if they'll work for you you can have them for shipping.


Unfortunately the bike we have is the old standard quick release standard.


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

I've tracked down a set of new old stock Velocity Aeroheats in 24" and 28 holes. My price shipped would be about $60USD each. Is that worth getting and then building a wheelset? I have the ability to build one myself (I've been truing them for years and I can get help if I get stuck).


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

If you're in the mood to build some wheels, I'd go for these over the Velocity's.

https://www.modernbike.com/promax-bmx-rmv-front-rim-24-36h-black-not-intended-for-brake-use

Only hang up is they are 36H. However, not a really big deal if you use light spokes.

The rim has bead shelves for tubeless. I have a cross section drawing that Promax sent me when I asked them about them. I'll see if I can link it.

I'd originally given these some thought because my sons previous bike (Orbea MX24 Team Disc) ran 36H centerlock Shimano hubs to 36H rims that had the same ERD as these but weighed about 100 grams more per rim...I was going to just swap the lacing over.

Anyway, reason I say all this is his 24" wheels might be available if you were interested. I'd have to ask him, hahaha!


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks like I'll be building! For anyone interested, this is what I have on the way for the build.

Koozer 490 hubs
Dartmoor Raider rims
Wheelsmith DB14 spokes
Dt Swiss nipples

Weight is reasonable but I was not willing to sacrifice durability, so this will be a full 3X lace pattern. My son is already 70 lbs now and already jumping is 20" bike (and the stock back wheel is suffering). My fault for building him a kicker ramp.


----------



## 4REEE (Sep 13, 2020)

My wife's bike is a Haibike SDURO Hardfour 4.0. The previous owner was a young teenager who ran it pretty hard. The rear hub had a loud squeaking noise so I removed the dust cover. It was pretty dirty but seemed to keep the cup and cone bearing clean. After removal, it still squeaked.

So I decided to have new wheels built up at our local bike shop. Here's what I ended up using:

Sun-Ringle MTX-33 Rims, 507x26
DT Swiss nipples, silver alloy
Koozer XM490 Pro hubs
Koozer, quick release thru axle adapter converter end caps, 10mm/12mm (rear only)
Velofuze, 135mm x 12mm thru axle hub adapter to 5mm quick release skewer
14G stainless steel spokes, silver
Mr Tuffy tire liners for ebikes
Slime 24"x2.125" innter tubes
Shimano HG400, 9-speed cassette, 11-36T
KMC X9 silver chain

Seems to run really good so far. My wife thought that the "angry bees"-like sound was annoying at first but she's grown accustomed to it.

*


----------

